# Where do you put the fish?



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey guys, as some of you well know I am seriously contemplating buying a kayak for next season. But I had a question, where do you guys/gals put your catches? I mean I know you can strap a small cooler on, but what about those big catches I see you guys pullin in from your reports?

Thanks,
MYT


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Mytmouse, Still thinking about a kayak huh. I asked MetroMan if you had gotten one yet. 
Just got mine and loving it!








To try and address your question, I would have to say that some put their catch on a stringer, 
cooler, tank well (back compartment of the boat) or in a fish bag up front on top of the hatch or 
inside. My boat has a big front hatch as you can see in the picture and would be great for storing your 
catch, as soon as I can learn how to crawl my big butt up there to it without tipping!! 

I think also that most of those really big catches you see from Kayaks in our area are released after a 
photo.

Anyway, Holla if you have any questions, I'm still a newbie but I do have some do's and don'ts already..


GB


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Whats up Grady!?
Man you ain't waste no time, I see you got the fish finder on already! I gotta wait til next season, I should have the cash by April, to pick mine out! What model is yours? I am still debating on which one to get so I am sure that I will be demoing quite a few come spring.

I would be scared to use a stringer thinking that other fish would come nibble and try to get a free meal! LOL I am sure that you will find a good system, so I will bum that off of you! LOL. I saw a pic of this guy with a HUGE Flounder he caught from his kayak and there ain't no way I could release that good eatin! LOL

MYT

EDIT *I just saw that you have the Pro Explorer, lemme know how you like it!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I hang mine off the side on a metal stringer thing, and when I go to paddle back in I usually clip them as close to my milk crate as possible. They are up out of the water, but the tails usually touch still. Works fine for short paddles. I have also tossed them in my milkcrate before. Not sure what I'd do with a big fish like a cobe or cow striper yet though.


----------



## NAVYIDC (Jul 7, 2009)

*Cooler*

Soft cooker behind the seat with a little bit of Ice and flop em on in. Did have them on a stringer until one day at the HRBT had a nice lil shark swim by.. From that day on Cooler for me !


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, I've worried about that myself. Last thing I want is a toothy critter investigating my yak.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Mostly any of the big fish like a cobe or striper most people just paddle back to the truck and put in the cooler


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Don't care much for the metal stringers after lossing some choice fresh flounder sprung for one of the Stainless steel hooks the scuba guys use.

http://kayakfishinggear.com/14gameclipstringer.aspx

PS haven't lost a fish yet


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I really like the soft cooler idea! I never thought of that one! I also thought of the stringer but would hate the unwanted company!! LOL. I can't wait to get my yak!!! 

MYT


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a Native magic 14.5 with an open bow. It is a really nice ride because you can transform the boats from the inside to how you want it set up. They make a soft cooler that fits in the bow for larger fish. throw some frozen water bottles in with the fish and it zips closed so you can slide the fish in if others are in there as well. This boat is fast as well. I usually smoke my buddies when going from point A TO B.
:fishing:


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Mytmouse, I am loving this kayak. I went out yesterday for a few hours and it was just great. This boat is wide enough for good stablility, narrow enough for good tracking and long enough for some speed, and keeps a big guy dry! At 12.5' x 30" and 55lbs. its not too hard getting it up on top of my SUV either.

GB


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

Soft cooler in the front hatch. Sometimes I'll clip them on a stringer if the action's hot, but I always store them when I paddle. Reduces drag, and I've lost some nice reds and flounder that kick off if I leave them in the water as I'm moving to a different spot. IMO the sooner you get them on ice, the firmer the meats says.


----------



## Gonondo (Oct 8, 2009)

*Where do you put the fish....*

Hey Mytmouse,
I am from the east coast of South Africa ( Shaka's Rock which is 50 kilometers north of Durban).

We fish off fishing skis which have a built in hatches. No need to worry where to store the fish. Hatches will hold upto about 100 kilos of fish. We have to have everything pretty well secure because we launch through some pretty gnarly surf down here ( Indian Ocean - Warm current 20C - 28C in Summer)

We catch lots of game fish from Summer thoughout the year.We fish also in Mozambique ( Up the coast from here. Pristine beaches, warm water, lots of pelagics / game fish ) and it is not uncommon to catch sailfish and marlin!! Tag-and-release is the name of the game. The boys are also deep-jigging down to 100 meters and pulling some fearsome albacore and GT's ( Giant Trevalle ) upto 20kilos-35kilos!Check out our local site www.fishingcorner.co.za It's free and once your logged in you get access to the galleries and blogs etc. 

Our skis are built by a few different manufacturers in Durban / Pietermaritzburg area. Stealth are the largest and make www.stealthkayakfishing.co.za. Owned and run by father and son ( Bruce and Brett Challenor ). Not plastics....Chopstrand fibreglass matt / polyester resin or kevlar / vinylester resins. They come with foot peddals / rudders, closed internal fish hatch and dry hatch. Can be fitted with sounders etc. They do export, mainly to Australia.Most of the experienced guys are paddling with Wing Paddles which are usually used for surf ski, canoe, kayak racing and river work. Kevlar rules..They weigh a pound or so!!

These craft surf really well and only weigh +/- 26kilos to 30 kilos depending on materials and rigging out.

If anyone is interested or wants to correspond, it would be my pleasure.

Tight lines
Gonondo - South Africa
[email protected]


----------

